# Field Archery in Georgia



## BlackArcher (Apr 2, 2010)

Are there any plans for field archery in GA for 2010... ?


----------



## hayseedpaddy (Apr 2, 2010)

*Here is one.*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=515450  This one is at southern shooters in Lagrange.


----------



## watermedic (Apr 2, 2010)

Ezra wth?

GBAA-archery.com there is a calendar with ours and GAA shoot dates on it.

Come and get ya a little taste of some field archery!

Chuck


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 2, 2010)

*Da Rules...*

If memory serves me correctly, ReyLamb had posted the rules on a past thread... I just can't seem to locate it...

Thanks paddy Field not FITA ( I used to make the same mistake... Its in a field) LoL


----------



## lightsspeed (Apr 2, 2010)

*Field Archery*

Ezra,
This link should answer your questions about Field Archery.
http://www.gbaa-archery.com/html/field_archery.html


----------



## BlakeB (Apr 3, 2010)

Ez 
you will have to show up to shoot one, you go underground.


----------



## red1691 (Apr 5, 2010)

*State Field!*

The GBAA State Field will be in Savannah July 10th & 11th, 2010. We would Love all to come give it a try. The Range is a public range in L. Scott Stell Park off Bush Road, about 4 miles from I-95 & Hwy 204. If you can come check it out!! If any one has any questions about the State Field please pm me I will be glad to help!


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 5, 2010)

So on the state field you must shoot both days right? 28 targets field one day and 28 hunter the next? Is there an animal round. I practice shooting field all the time but have never shot a REAL field event. I don't see any scheduling overlap for that weekend. Hopefully some of us can make it.


----------



## lightsspeed (Apr 5, 2010)

*GBAA State Field*

This is a two day event 28 Field and 14 Animal the first day and 28 hunter targets the second day...


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 5, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> Ez
> you will have to show up to shoot one, you go underground.



Nah! Still here.. Lil pre occupied..


----------



## young gunna (Apr 5, 2010)

What do you mean by hunter targets?


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 5, 2010)

Field targets are the black, white, black dot targets. Hunter round is a black target with a white dot. I'll see if I can find a pic of both. I know that field shoots exact distances 15y, 20,25,30,35 fan (four spots at same distance), 40, 45, 45 walk up (45,40,35,30 one shot each distance), 50,55,60,65 and 80 yard walk up (80,70,60,50). Those 13 plus the birdie or bunny or whatever they call the short shots (35,30,25,20 feet). The Hunter round is odd numbers like 57 or 43 I am not sure of all the distances off hand. 

Corey, 

I am sure there is a Burger King on the way to Savannah if you Wanna go!!


----------



## BlakeB (Apr 5, 2010)

young gunna said:


> What do you mean by hunter targets?



hunter round has black face with white spot


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 5, 2010)

Here is the field face


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 5, 2010)

Here is the hunter even though I have never seen one with orange. The ones I have have white where the orange is.


----------



## BlakeB (Apr 5, 2010)

pumpkin shoot


----------



## red1691 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hunter Face


----------



## red1691 (Apr 5, 2010)

Animal Round
Sorry about size


----------



## red1691 (Apr 5, 2010)

Field and Hunter Targets Score 5 for the spot 4 for middle ring and 3 for the outer Ring. 
Animal target Little round ring will get a sticker for a Bonus point, 21 points First Arrow, 20 for Kill, 18 wound, If you miss the 2nd arrow would score 17 sticker, 16 for Kill, 14 for wound.. Just make the 1st one count!!
 Sorry about the size. 
Just got the new targets in for the Field last Friday, just have to get them glued up now!
Thanks for the help Brian
Ricky D.


----------



## red1691 (Apr 5, 2010)

Field Target
Tryed to make it smaller did not work!!


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 5, 2010)

What are the requirements?  Do you have to have membership to a certain organization?


----------



## watermedic (Apr 5, 2010)

NFAA or GAA membership to shoot for State Championship. There will  most likely be a guest class. It is usually reserved for out of state shooters but we won't turn any shooters away. 

Chuck


----------



## young gunna (Apr 6, 2010)

Brian you are not supposed to know that! What happen in paris STAYS IN PARIS!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## young gunna (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok now are these known distance or do you judge distance?


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 6, 2010)

young gunna said:


> Brian you are not supposed to know that! What happen in paris STAYS IN PARIS!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL



Don't you know  Brian is all knowing.  He's like God, or something.  When he's happy everyone knows it.  When he's not we all feel the wrath.


----------



## watermedic (Apr 6, 2010)

All known. No excuses for the misses but the driver.

Chuck


----------



## reylamb (Apr 6, 2010)

On the field range the yardages will go from 20 feet - 80 yards in 5 yard increments.  20, 25, 30, etc.....There are a couple of walkups, ie 1 arrow at 80, then 1 at 70, 1 at 60, and 1 at 50.  Then there is the 35 yard fan with 1 arrow shot from 4 different shooting stakes, all of them 35 yards.

On the hunter round the yardages are oddballs, with walkups.  I do not remember all of the yardages on the hunter round off the top of my head.  

On the animals, the longer the target the bigger the animal.

It can be a little intimidating the first time out, but worry not, it is fairly simple to grasp what is going on.  The hardest part might be remembering which target face to actually shoot in what order.

If anyone in N Ga wants we could pick a Saturday and have an informal warmup at Leon's.  Just let me know because we would have to clean up the course some, glue target faces, possibly fix targets, etc....


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 6, 2010)

Jeff
Is there not going to be a LCA shoot this year? I didn't get to play and was just hoping...

Dave,
Your not playing nice... or as Corey would say... what happens on target 13 stays on target 13.


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 6, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Jeff
> Is there not going to be a LCA shoot this year? I didn't get to play and was just hoping...
> 
> Dave,
> Your not playing nice... or as Corey would say... what happens on target 13 stays on target 13.



Yeah what he said... any plans for this year?

Sooo, what happened on #13?


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 7, 2010)

reylamb said:


> If anyone in N Ga wants we could pick a Saturday and have an informal warmup at Leon's.  Just let me know because we would have to clean up the course some, glue target faces, possibly fix targets, etc....



Sounds like an Idea...


----------



## watermedic (Apr 7, 2010)

The range at Fort Gordon is always open. Come on down anytime.

Chuck


----------



## reylamb (Apr 7, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Jeff
> Is there not going to be a LCA shoot this year? I didn't get to play and was just hoping...
> 
> Dave,
> Your not playing nice... or as Corey would say... what happens on target 13 stays on target 13.



Doubtful, very doubtful.......I lost a bunch of personal cash last year putting on that shoot, so I doubt I will be so thoughtless with my cash this year



dhardegree said:


> Yeah what he said... any plans for this year?
> 
> Sooo, what happened on #13?


Doubtful....


BlackArcher said:


> Sounds like an Idea...


We could work something out some weekend.....or...see below.


watermedic said:


> The range at Fort Gordon is always open. Come on down anytime.
> 
> Chuck


I did not even think about that.  Maybe an unofficial smackdown round on Friday morning before the ASA Pro Am?  This could be an idea......


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 7, 2010)

I have seen field bales on the left as you are driving into the pro/am site. I think that would be close to where the practice range was last year. Might not go over to well.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 1, 2010)

3D Coming Quickly to a close...  Can we at least get a little field in?


----------



## red1691 (Jul 1, 2010)

Savannah, July 10-11! GBAA State Field.... Watermedic needs some competition to shoot with!!!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 7, 2010)

He is not ready for me: LoL


----------



## watermedic (Jul 7, 2010)

Come one come all!

I ain't skeered of you jokers!!


----------

